# .243 100gr -55grain How much is the point of impact going to change at 100yds?



## Lazerkill (Mar 17, 2010)

I think the .243 is the ideal caliber for the southeast. I'm planning to shoot 100gr for deer season and 55gr for coyotes and bobcats. Any one do the same? Approx how much for the 100gr at 100yds if your sighted with the 55gr's?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't list your velocities, which would be a major factor in determining point of impact, but the difference should be negligible.


----------



## Colorado Luckydog (Feb 24, 2010)

I was shooting 85 grainers and 55 grainers today in my .243. They were almost dead on at 100 yards. I will be shooting them more at longer distances this summer to see how they change out farther. I plan on using the 55 for coyotes and the 85 for antelope but getting to the range to adjust the scope during hunting season proves difficult at times.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a sako .243 that shoots 100s and 80s about 2 inches apart at 100yds. I will shoot some 58? or56s this weekend and see where they are. it is a sweet caliber but i have had several whitetails that were hit through both lungs (with a qualtity bullet) run off to be found a couple of days later. that really concerns me with deer sized game. shot others that dropped and shot an antelope that dropped. I kind of jumped back to the old .270 because of that bad luck. it was a real bummer. last one i shot with the 243 was a beautiful 10 pointer that came to the rattling horns. shot him at about 45 yds and he took off. i followed him later that night to his first bed. then to his second bed. then the blood stopped. found him 2 days later. shot a bunch of them with the 270 and a 7-08. they usually drop like a rock. MG


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

The best advice that I can give (even though I don't follow it) is find one bullet that the gun likes and stick with that. I have spent years trying to find the best round, or rounds and just end up back where I started. Besides this will give you an excuse to buy a new deer rifle! Problem solved!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

If you are not going to reload go buy the Federal Premium for $13.97 a box at Walmart and shoot it at everything. It is cheap, accurate and a good performer on game. It does blow a hole in coyotes.


----------



## Lazerkill (Mar 17, 2010)

Good info, huntfishski and I could get along great. Any excuse to justify another rifle.......


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a also a person that follows shooting one bullet for all hunting, It keeps the problems of trying to figure out what one shoots where and where is the scope set. The only thing I work up different loads for is the .223 as I have two of them and they are for different purposes, one is for hunting and the other is for target matches. The hunting one uses 55 gr. and 65 gr. the match gun uses 75 gr. and 80 gr. At matches you have sighting shots and can make the corrections when needed, including during a match. All of my other rifles I only use one weight of bullet. I tried to use several ones but the aim and sight picture would have to be changed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

I find that using two different 100 grain bullets: i.e. 100 grain Nosler Partitions and 100 grain Speer Grand Slams do not find the same point of impact in my .243 Winchester. At 100 yards, it seems not extremely crucial, but extend that to 200 yards and a ten inch differential can become serious error. Velocity is an extreme factor, since 3400 fps bullets tend to hit HIGHER LEFT than 3000 fps fare. SIGHT for the precise bullet intended for hunting or re-sight for whatever the SWITCH. You'll be happy you did! Cliffy


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't measure but 95 grain bullets were hitting somewhere between 8 to 10 inches lower than my 55 gr bullets from my .243 at 100 yards. It was more than enough that I wont switch back and forth without sighting the gun in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy crap!! 8-10"'s. I get just under an inch difference at 100yds. between a 55gr Nosler BT and a 100 gr. SP. I would expect that the difference will grow exponentially at farther distances as the SP bullet is not pointed very well.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm with YD---I get about 3/4 of an inch difference at 100 yds between the 55grs. and the 100grs. comm'in out of my .243.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah its sure was a heck of a surprize to me when I went to sight in my 55gr bullets for the first time


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

Dont know someone may have mentioned it, but on the winchester website they have a ballistics calculator. It is a neat tool for that type of ammo. I wouldnt bet the farm on it, but it is a neat tool. You should check it out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have seen it and used it as a loose tool for calculations. The biggest problem I have with those programs is I do not use a chronograph and book velocities never seem to be an exact match, so I use them as a guide. Range time tells the real story. They sure save on pencils though.


----------

